# PUCH frames...?



## Sittingduck (24 May 2009)

Hi

Anyone know much about Puch? 
This might be interesting for a SS/fixed conversion:














Cheers,
SD


----------



## Soltydog (25 May 2009)

Don't know anything about them, but did see an old guy on the train today with one. Not seen Puch bikes since I was a kid


----------



## Tel (25 May 2009)

Austrian I think. Generally not renown for quality, those rear dropouts look awful quality (no offence) but for a cheap fixed project it'll be good I reckon.


----------



## montage (25 May 2009)

I know my dad used to have a PUCH jersey, saying it was his favourite and won races in it and bla bla bla


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2009)

The guy mailed me another photo this morning and the frame does look very rusty, so I politely refused the option to go for a look. The seat stays looked kind of weird too! I think he know's he won't be able to sell it easily without cleaning it up a lot first... something he hinted at during his e-mail reply.

Will have to keep my eyes peeled for a bargain...


----------



## bonj2 (25 May 2009)

Puch are ABSOLUTE shoot!

I once had a puch clubman, and it was sheer misery to ride.

I set about trying to get rid of it in numerous ways - firstly by trying to palm it off to the third world, they turned their nose up at it.

Secondly by trying to sell it to a fella in cornwall - when the courier turned up he said something like 'you'll have to put it in a box, 'co i'm not putting that rusty work of crapola in my nice van!' I didn't have a box, so he f**ed off.

I then tried to get it nicked by putting it up against a wall next to hillsborough barracks, with a sign on it saying 'free for the taking'.
I came back the next day and it had gone, 'oh great', I thought. Someone's had it.
But on closer inspection - someone had just simply put it on the other side of the wall, in some garden.
Far from thinking it was a good bike, they obviously thought it was an eyesore on the landscape.

I then did the rounds of the charity shops.
The first wouldn't take it on health and safety grounds - not surprised really.
The second, I put it in the window and said 'do you want this?' to the woman behind the counter, she went upstairs to ask the manager and I promptly left, without it, thus not giving them the option of refusing it.

That's what people think of puch. Seriously, don't buy one.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 May 2009)

Looks like I made the right decision then


----------



## Gerry Attrick (25 May 2009)

bonj said:


> Puch are ABSOLUTE shoot!
> 
> I once had a puch clubman, and it was sheer misery to ride.
> 
> ...



FFS Bonj, get to the point. Do you, or do you not like Puch frames?


----------



## montage (26 May 2009)

can PUCH frame's take mudguards bonj?


----------



## phaedrus (26 May 2009)

montage said:


> can PUCH frame's take mudguards bonj?



...and would it pass an MOT?


----------



## got-to-get-fit (1 Jun 2009)

i had 2 puch's as a kid.

I they seemed fine to my uneducated mind.

Whether i would have one now or not is a different matter.


----------



## carvelos (4 Nov 2020)

I think you are all being really mean! I've got a 5 speed Puch town bike with an atom??? freewheel, an original chain and cottered cranks that will never wear out or come off.
It had chrome wheels when I bought it on ebay and I managed to not stop one morning and ended up in a river as an alternative to hitting a concrete truck. I decided once was fun but twice might be a bit annoying.----
It now sports a fine pair of alloys courtesy of bankrupt bike stock on ebay. The gear change lever is bendy plastic and the derailleur is possessed and obsessed with third gear so I leave it there out of fear.
My favourite feature it had was a suede saddle that caused scrotal fires and was nice and moist for weeks after a downpour. I put on a Dahon saddle to totally confuse it and let it know I was boss.
It rides beautifully (or I do at least) and the fine folk of Sandown run after me shouting compliments (I think) every time I cruise down the seafront scaring the gulls and making the weight weenies at the cafes sob.


----------



## carvelos (4 Nov 2020)

got-to-get-fit said:


> i had 2 puch's as a kid.
> 
> I they seemed fine to my uneducated mind.
> 
> Whether i would have one now or not is a different matter.


I 'spose it depends if your mind has absorbed knowledge


----------



## carvelos (4 Nov 2020)

Gerry Attrick said:


> FFS Bonj, get to the point. Do you, or do you not like Puch frames?


I think the message was clear, love your bike and stop trying to abandon it like an unwanted Christmas puppy


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Nov 2020)

Is an 11 year thread resurrection a record I wonder?


----------



## carvelos (4 Nov 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Is an 11 year thread resurrection a record I wonder?


The truth like Puch bikes must never die


----------



## dan_bo (4 Nov 2020)

Think we had one from 2006 the other night


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2020)

I have a Puch folding bike and it's functional. 

An old manufacturer with decades of heritage, I'm sure there is nothing wrong with their frames.


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Nov 2020)

With even a noname older frame you can judge the quality from the dropouts. Cast and moulded ones are only used on high end. Pressed/ stamped steel on midrange and fugly tube connections to stamoed steel on bottom end frames.
Puch were barely OK to good but used some odd frame and thread sizes.


----------



## Hover Fly (7 Nov 2020)

Puch were a bit like Raleigh, made all sorts right up to top Campagnolo equipped 531.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2020)

I've had a good Puch or two, but the lower end ones tend to bring the brand reputation down. In the end, I could do better. Sears,Roebuck and Company used to sell Puch 3-speeds here in The States, so the brand is a bit more prevalent over here. It is also better thought of, due to it being significantly better than some of the Chinese made shite Wal*Mart sells. Which is most Americans' idea of what a bicycle is, and what the experience is.


----------



## simongt (8 Nov 2020)

Ahh, but Puch also make the Pinzgauer, the almost unstoppable; and I don't mean they have rubbish brakes, offroad truck - !  
Maybe they should have kept to trucks and not dabbled with bikes - ?


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Nov 2020)

Great badge, though.


----------



## Globalti (12 Nov 2020)

I had a couple of Puch Maxi mopeds, they did 170 mpg.


----------

